# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Some chain maille I just finished

## FireStorm

I've been on a serious jewelry making kick lately. I just finished this bracelet. It's Japanese Lace 12 in Two made out of copper. I'm going to post pics of a few other pieces I made as well, once I get around to taking pics.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-04-2013),_BrandiR_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Thats cool. Seems like it'd be very tedious to make though lol

----------

_FireStorm_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## BrandiR

> I've been on a serious jewelry making kick lately. I just finished this bracelet. It's Japanese Lace 12 in Two made out of copper. I'm going to post pics of a few other pieces I made as well, once I get around to taking pics.



I love that!  Is that whole thing made out of jump rings?  Tedious indeed!

----------

_FireStorm_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## eatgoodfood

Very cool, I doubt that id have the patience to sit there and create that.

----------

_FireStorm_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## FireStorm

> I love that!  Is that whole thing made out of jump rings?  Tedious indeed!


Yep, it's all jump rings. I should have counted...I'm actually kind of curious as to how many rings it took. Usually I'm not too patient, but for some reason I can sit and make chain maille all day. It's funny, I don't even wear jewelry much and I'm ending up with a ton of it. Everyone I know has ended up with some jewelry as a gift I think...have to do something to justify spending money on jump rings, lol. 

Here is a pic of the first bracelet I ever made:



Here's a watch I made the band for. It's probably my favorite project so far.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-13-2013),_Flikky_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## STjepkes

That watch band is sweet! Very nice job.

----------

_FireStorm_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## BrandiR

> Yep, it's all jump rings. I should have counted...I'm actually kind of curious as to how many rings it took. Usually I'm not too patient, but for some reason I can sit and make chain maille all day. It's funny, I don't even wear jewelry much and I'm ending up with a ton of it. Everyone I know has ended up with some jewelry as a gift I think...have to do something to justify spending money on jump rings, lol. 
> 
> Here is a pic of the first bracelet I ever made:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a watch I made the band for. It's probably my favorite project so far.



I LOVE the watch band!  You could sell those, you know!

----------

_FireStorm_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## FireStorm

Thanks! I've actually been thinking about setting up an account on Etsy or something to try and sell some. I like making it so much, if I could help cover the cost of materials then I could make more and it would be awesome :Very Happy: .

----------


## FireStorm

Another bracelet. It's just waiting for the clasp...

----------


## TessadasExotics

Very awesome work! I have debated making a chainmail shirt.

----------

_andyroof1979_ (09-04-2014)

----------


## FireStorm

> Very awesome work! I have debated making a chainmail shirt.


I haven't made anything that big yet, but I'm finally getting pretty fast so I might give it a shot soon. The only downside is that I hate Stainless Steel rings (they are so hard to close).

----------


## FireStorm

A few more earrings:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## FireStorm

Just finished another pair of earrings. This was my first attempt adding crystals, too.


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Anya_ (07-12-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## TerrieL

wow,  you are very talented.   Where did you learn how to do this?

----------

_FireStorm_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## FireStorm

I was actually looking for something else (for another craft project) on the internet.  I stumbled on to a website with a bunch of pictures of chainmaille jewelry and I was fascinated. I have actually bought instructions for a few weaves but most of them (including these earrings) I have been able to learn from pictures.  Here's a blue pair I finished a few minutes ago. Forgive the crappy cellphone pic.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## Sama

Those are great! I love chain mail stuff but haven't gotten around to trying it. I have a friend who makes armor for fairs, or uses to anyway. That watch is gorgeous!

----------

_FireStorm_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## kameo37

I really love that first copper bracelet you posted and the watch band is AWESOME!! You def should set up an etsy account! It's easy and you will make some $$$!

----------

_Anya_ (07-12-2013),_FireStorm_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Anya

Very lovely. I like them.

And I second the etsy suggestion! I loves me some etsy.

----------

_FireStorm_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## SaintTawny

> Thats cool. Seems like it'd be very tedious to make though lol


It's a lot like knitting, actually. You get the pattern in your head and once you get the hand motions it's just a rhythm to follow. Very relaxing.

----------

_FireStorm_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## FireStorm

Thanks! I'm so glad y'all like them! I actually just set up an etsy account...I don't have much in there yet,  but I can pm the link if anyone wants it :Smile: 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Sama

Please do : )

----------


## FireStorm

Pm sent :Smile: . And I just took some better pics, so 
I had to post them...


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Pyrate81

Good thread.  Thanks for sharing your crafting hobby and updating it.  Your jewelry is really nice.  Love the earrings and watch.  

 :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_FireStorm_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## FireStorm

The weather is crappy, so more jewelry is happening, and I'm posting it even though you are all probably tired of it by now.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Sama

Nope, not tired.

----------


## FireStorm

These actually turned out kinda cool. Made with random rings and no plan.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Dracoluna

Some beautiful stuff and love the watch band! I do chain maille as well but never thought to use it for that. If you don't mind armor not being battle ready, the aluminum rings are great. They are also lighter for wearing to a faire all day. http://theringlord.com has some amazing options and is cheap enough to play with different ideas. The scalemail is also something to check out. One of my projects slated for this winter is some scalemail armor!

----------


## FireStorm

I like the idea of aluminum instead of stainless...at some point I want to tackle at least a shirt/top of some sort for myself. Recently I've been trying to incorporate more crystals...came up with these and I love them.

Also, I just wanted to say thanks for the encouragement to do the etsy thing...I've sold 5 pairs of earrings there so far! I set up a Facebook page too: https://www.facebook.com/RoselandHaven

----------


## STjepkes

You've made some really cool DIY jewelry IMO. Nicely done  :Good Job:

----------

